
Ask HN: Why aren't recruiters doing this on HN? - TempHNAcc
In the &quot;Ask HN: Who is Hiring&quot; threads, recruiters could provide a temporary code in their job posting, like an expiring promo code.<p>Job applicants could include that code in their email application (in the email subject or somewhere in the email).<p>This way, the recruiters will be able to easily filter the applications and look at those coming in from HN readers. Less noise.
======
smoyer
Well ... I think you'd need to do some statistical validation of that premise.
Are the applications coming from HN less noisy? Perhaps recruiters were doing
this in the past and found that the signal-to-noise ratio from HN wasn't any
different than their other sources.

------
gshdg
I’ve yet to see a Who’s Hiring post result in a meaningful number of
applications.

